# sexless marraige



## libanr (Sep 2, 2010)

i am newly married, 6months, it was an arranged marriage. but my husband doesn want to have sex with me?, ive spoke to him, but he just ignored the problem.

he doesnt even touch, hug or kiss me. will this marriage work?


----------



## 101desperation (Sep 2, 2010)

I don't know why you had an arranged marriage. If that's case, can you even get divorced? If I were you, I'd run for the hills. Don't make any children. Get away from someone like that. The answer is no, the marriage will be hell for you if that's how he is going to be.


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

If you're not happy with the way it is, then no, it probably won't work. A marriage without sex or affection will not work unless both people are happy with it that way, and if you're here asking this, then clearly you're not happy with it that way. I'd either demand counseling or just end it now. In fact, depending on the circumstances, you could even get it annulled.


----------

